# Head Coverings and Corporate Worship



## Simply_Nikki (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi, 

This isn't a thread about debating the warrants for or against head coverings, as I already believe it is a biblical warrant. My question is more about what constitutes corporate worship. I believe the context for head covering in 1 Corinthians 11 was during corporate worship, since the very next statements in the chapter deal with the Lord's supper, which we all agree is a sacrament to be taken place during corporate worship. I am wondering if I should cover myself during large bible studies (with both men and women) and whether or not bible studies constitute corporate worship or if they are another thing? What if the bible study is lead by a member of a church like a deacon or ordained minister? 

Thanks .


----------



## Herald (Dec 29, 2009)

Nikki,

It would seem to me that whenever the body of Christ is gathered, and the components of worship are present (ministry of the word, sacraments/ordinances), this would constitute corporate worship.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Dec 29, 2009)

Well bible studies obviously don't do baptisms and the Lord's supper . But large group bible studies are like church services in that we pray, read the word, and a sermon is preached. So, I'm wandering if I should cover then as I do during regular church services.


----------



## Herald (Dec 29, 2009)

Simply_Nikki said:


> Well bible studies obviously don't do baptisms and the Lord's supper . But large group bible studies are like church services in that we pray, read the word, and a sermon is preached. So, I'm wandering if I should cover then as I do during regular church services.



Sister,

I don't believe you violate scripture or proper conduct by covering your head during these studies. If it helps you to focus on submitting to the Lordship of Christ, then by all means cover your head.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Dec 29, 2009)

Herald said:


> Sister,
> 
> I don't believe you violate scripture or proper conduct by covering your head during these studies. If it helps you to focus on submitting to the Lordship of Christ, then by all means cover your head.



But would you classify a bible study where an ordained minister or someone appointed by the church to lead us in prayer and the study of God's word as corporate worship, even though many elements are missing (praise and worship, Lord's supper, baptism)?


----------



## Herald (Dec 29, 2009)

Simply_Nikki said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > Sister,
> ...



No. I wouldn't classify a bible study as corporate worship. I'm sure some others would disagree with me. I know that some head covering congregations view covering as an act of submission, to Christ, whenever a man is exercising authority; i.e. teaching or preaching.


----------



## Idelette (Dec 29, 2009)

There are some people that view prayer as an act of worship, and they do believe that a woman's head ought to be covered during prayer whether it is during a study or corporate worship.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Dec 29, 2009)

Idelette said:


> There are some people that view prayer as an act of worship, and they do believe that a woman's head ought to be covered during prayer whether it is during a study or corporate worship.



Yes, I know there are those that cover 24/7 because they could pray at anytime. But I don't believe that is the context of 1 Corinthians 11, as I mentioned, since the very next element of worship is describing the Lord's supper, which is only to be done during formal corporate worship. So, my question is really, do bible studies constitute formal corporate worship? Because if it is, then I believe I would need to cover at that time. If it isn't then I wouldn't need to .


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 29, 2009)

If a Bible study constituted corporate worship, it would follow that women could not discuss or ask questions during them (1 Cor. 14). However, I think you'll agree that a Bible study is not what 1 Cor. 14 has in view and therefore speaking is permitted. It would seem to follow that Bible studies are not corporate worship services, and therefore a head covering is unnecessary, if they are only required for corporate worship.

-----Added 12/29/2009 at 09:18:48 EST-----

That was a bit of a convoluted argument. Please tell me if it's not clear. Sorry!


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Dec 29, 2009)

austinww said:


> If a Bible study constituted corporate worship, it would follow that women could not discuss or ask questions during them (1 Cor. 14). However, I think you'll agree that a Bible study is not what 1 Cor. 14 has in view and therefore speaking is permitted. It would seem to follow that Bible studies are not corporate worship services, and therefore a head covering is unnecessary, if they are only required for corporate worship.
> 
> -----Added 12/29/2009 at 09:18:48 EST-----
> 
> That was a bit of a convoluted argument. Please tell me if it's not clear. Sorry!



No, you were quite clear. However, this is a large group bible study, where it mimics a worship service, with certain elements lacking. It really is like the sermon portion of a church service. We can ask questions afterwards, but generally questions really aren't asked during the minister's exposition. We went through the books of 1 and 2 Samuel this past semester, and it was more like a preacher expositing scripture than a bible study where we share our thoughts and ask questions. We have separate bible studies where one can do that, or time where we can ask the minister personally about questions or talk to him about issues. 

-----Added 12/29/2009 at 09:33:00 EST-----

I think I'm more inclined to agree with you though, that it's not really "corporate worship" even though it sort of mimics it. But that's why its so confusing.


----------



## Idelette (Dec 29, 2009)

Simply_Nikki said:


> Idelette said:
> 
> 
> > There are some people that view prayer as an act of worship, and they do believe that a woman's head ought to be covered during prayer whether it is during a study or corporate worship.
> ...



I guess what I was trying to say, is that yes, some people do view Bible study as a form of corporate worship. And, I'm not completely convinced that it isn't to be honest. I realize that the Lord's Day is to be set apart, however, the church is still meeting corporately to study God's Word, pray, and perhaps even sing together....these are all elements of worship.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Dec 29, 2009)

I believe that the Apostle has the public worship service in mind in 1 Corinthians 11. I also believe that all other services of the Church are voluntary, and not obligatory, as the Church, under Christ, has no authority to issue an authoritative call to worship on any other day but the Lord's Day. These other services are voluntary. This being said, I believe that the Apostle is addressing those called worship services, on the Lord's Day, where the Church has authority to call such a service, and that as an obligatory service of the membership. 

So, the coverings described are, in my opinion, obligatory for those called services of the Church, where the Church has such authority. I also believe that the Church ought to make this difference known between those services which are obligatory, and where they are not. 

This being said, I am not against mid-week services of any kind, but these must be maintained in their proper context--they are voluntary services. 

So then, Nikki, my opinion as to your question is that the covering of the head for women is not required on any day but the Lord's Day. I know that there are others who will disagree--in such a case they ought to be free to practice what their conscience dictates, and not free to dictate to the consciences of others.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Dec 29, 2009)

Idelette said:


> I guess what I was trying to say, is that yes, some people do view Bible study as a form of corporate worship. And, I'm not completely convinced that it isn't to be honest. I realize that the Lord's Day is to be set apart, however, the church is still meeting corporately to study God's Word, pray, and perhaps even sing together....these are all elements of worship.



Hmmm...interesting, this brings up another interesting topic regarding the RPW, since bible studies aren't commanded in scripture, though private study and family worship are of course. But, outside sabbath worship services, there really isn't a mandate to formulate small group bible studies and such, but that is a subject for another day, I'm still trying to work out the RPW . Thanks Yvonne.


----------



## Vonnie Dee (Dec 29, 2009)

Nikki, I cover when ever there is more in attendence than me. If we have a family 
Bible study or small group study or worship service I cover. If I am at coffee with a friend and it turns into an impromptu Bible study, I feel uncomfortable about being uncovered.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 29, 2009)

Completely anecdotal: I cover for corporate worship, plus elder-led teaching, partly because I am in submission to the authority over me and because corporate prayer is generally a part of the teaching, even though it is not corporate worship. I don't cover 24/7 for the same reason you mention.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 29, 2009)

Simply_Nikki said:


> Idelette said:
> 
> 
> > I guess what I was trying to say, is that yes, some people do view Bible study as a form of corporate worship. And, I'm not completely convinced that it isn't to be honest. I realize that the Lord's Day is to be set apart, however, the church is still meeting corporately to study God's Word, pray, and perhaps even sing together....these are all elements of worship.
> ...



Is a Bible study considered worship in the special worship sense? The RPW only governs the worship of God, and I'd say a Bible study is more education than special worship.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Dec 29, 2009)

austinww said:


> Simply_Nikki said:
> 
> 
> > Idelette said:
> ...



Austin, start a new thread haha. I would think a bible study is worshipping God, you are praying, you are hearing the word exposited, you are learning about him, being exhorted, encouraged, and as yvonne said, sometimes singing praises. We've done songs before, but this semester we have not done such. Like I said, the only thing that makes this study not a formal worship service is that it's not on the sabbath and we do not have any of the sacraments.


----------

